# tuch über gesicht



## aenima (16. Oktober 2003)

hi alle

hab dieses bild im internet gefundn und mich gefragt wie soetwas gemacht wird,
ich hab schon in div. 3d programm foren nachgefragt.
man hat mir gesagt, dass es mit ps auch gehn sollte.

weiss jemand wie ich so einen "effekt" auf ein gesicht bekomme?


----------



## Ju02 (16. Oktober 2003)

Hi,

also das ist mit Photoshop zu 100 % unmöglich,da man "nur" in 2d arbeiten kann.Allein schon um die realistische Form des Tuches zu erhalten benötigt es ein 3d Programm wie Cinema 4d oder 3d studio max.Und auch dann ist es immernoch sehr schwer so etwas zu machen.Mich würde es sehr interessieren ob und wie es mit einem 3d Programm zu realisieren wäre.


----------



## Jan Seifert (16. Oktober 2003)

100% unmöglich ist es nicht, du müsstes es nur Freihand zeichnen,
wenn du nicht zeichnen kannst, ist es ziemlich unmöglich.

Daher -> Frag hier in den 3D Foren.


----------



## Leola13 (16. Oktober 2003)

Hai,

so halbwegs, evtl., ein bisschen geht dies hier :
http://www.gurusnetwork.com/tutorials/photoshop/displace6.html 
in die Richtung.

Ciao Stefan


----------



## aenima (16. Oktober 2003)

da ich mich mit c4d beschäftige wüsste ich schon wie ich es realisieren könnte.
am einfachsten wäre es mit dynamics, das würde ich auch hinbekommen, leider müsste dann das tuch so fein unterteilt werden, und das schafft mein PC nicht.
nichtmal ansatzweise. (AMD 1.4)
eine 2. variante wäre mit schmelzen, sieht aber ziemlich schlecht aus.

am einfachsten wäre das ganze dann noch in 3d max zu machen. es gibt ein plugin das clothsim oder so heisst, würde (nach angaben anderer) ziemlich einfach gehn.
leider hab ich kein 3d max und kann/will mir auch nicht leisten.

poser hab ich auch, leider konnte mir dabei auch noch niemand weiterhelfen.



> First thing is, you must know that anything is possible if you can find the right way to do it! this looks like an affect you might be able to pull off using poser and a paint programe such as Paint shop pro or Adobe photoshop. I know that the plug-in affect in Dreamsuite 1 or 2 cant remember which is it, has a pastic wrap affect that does the same thing, like the face is doing. Other than this I can't really help you much.



das hat mir jemand im poser forum geschrieben.
dreamsuit hab ich nochnie gehört, weis da jemand mehr darüber?

danke aenima


----------



## Ju02 (16. Oktober 2003)

Bei allem Respekt,aber kennst du jemand oder glaubst du es gibt jemanden der so etwas,in Photoshop, zeichnen könnte?Ich mein,jetzt mal im Ernst!


----------



## Jan Seifert (16. Oktober 2003)

> _Original geschrieben von Sumaro _
> *Bei allem Respekt,aber kennst du jemand oder glaubst du es gibt jemanden der so etwas,in Photoshop, zeichnen könnte?Ich mein,jetzt mal im Ernst! *


Ja, kenn jemanden und weiss, dass jemand in Photoshop sowas zeichnen könnte.


----------



## Ju02 (16. Oktober 2003)

Okay Okay,wollte ja nur fragen  .
Aber wenn,dann nur mit einem Zeichenpad,oder?Wieviel kostet sowas eigentlich?


----------



## aenima (16. Oktober 2003)

ehrlichgesagt ich hab keine ahnung ob und wie es geht.
für soetwas ist doch das forum da, um nachzufragen.

danke jedenfalls für di hilfe


----------



## Jan Seifert (16. Oktober 2003)

> _Original geschrieben von Sumaro _
> *Okay Okay,wollte ja nur fragen  .
> Aber wenn,dann nur mit einem Zeichenpad,oder?Wieviel kostet sowas eigentlich? *


Von 55€ bis ...
(Ich meine Wacom Grafiktabletts, die besten)


----------



## greengoblin (17. Oktober 2003)

Hi @ Leola13,
Dein Link geht nicht. Displacement-Maps (Verschiebungs-Matrizen)
sind meiner Ansicht nach in Photoshop das einzige Mittel, um der 
Sache näher zu kommen. 
Gruss
GG


----------



## danube (17. Oktober 2003)

Ich hab zwar fast keine Ahnung von Photoshop aber dieses Bild ist von Gabriel Knight 2 - The Beast Within. Das ist glaube ich 1996 oder schon früher erschienen und ich denke er dass es wirklich von Hand gezeichnet wurde - also nicht am PC


----------



## Leola13 (17. Oktober 2003)

Hai,

@greengoblin

Warum der link nicht geht, weiss ich nicht . 

Aber unter gurusnetwork   tutorials  photoshop   The displace filters  gibt es mehrer Variationen zu Thema.

Ciao Stefan


----------



## Fey (17. Oktober 2003)

Hier nochmal der Link von Leola.

http://www.gurusnetwork.com/tutorials/photoshop/displace6.html 

Melanie


----------



## zenga (17. Oktober 2003)

das Bild sieht doch gezeichnet aus; Zähne<>Schatten ; oder nicht  ?  

vielleicht kann ja ein "PS-Guru"    mal die Tuts von Gurusnetwork eindeutschen,
diese hier z.B. >







ps> für 3dmaxe zeigt mir google auch einige Cloth-Sim Plugins an  

mfg zenga


----------



## greengoblin (17. Oktober 2003)

@ Fey:
danke für das Umschreiben des Links von Leola13.
Das ist ja Wahnsinn was man alles mit dem Filter
(mit dem unscheinbaren Namen "Versetzen") 
anstellen kann. Da habe ich jetzt erst mal ein paar
Seiten zum durcharbeiten ... Mal sehen, ob ich hinter
die Geheimnisse komme, wie man solche
natürlichen Faltenwurf, realistische Schatten und 
Reflektionen hinkriegt.
Gruss
GG


----------



## greengoblin (19. Oktober 2003)

> vielleicht kann ja ein "PS-Guru"  mal die Tuts von Gurusnetwork eindeutschen


Ich könnte mich fast dazu hinreißen lassen. (Ob ich dadurch zum
"PS-Guru"  werde?   ) 
Wichtige Frage:
Weiß denn einer, ob es vielleicht schon eine Übersetzung gibt? Bevor
ich mir die Mühe mache... Schließlich sind es 6 -7 Seiten Text.
Gruss
GG


----------

